# Fishing in July



## Icefisher15 (Jul 24, 2007)

Took off just about the whole month of July and got out fishing. Got back to my place in wisconsin for a week, then came back for a couple days and headed right back up north to a place my brother works in Minnesota on the Vermillion River for the last couple weeks. Had a great time and had some real good fishing in Wisconsin, the smallmouth were just everywhere. Each spot you would go to you would average 5-10 smallies with the average fish of 16 inches with many 17,18 and 19. Got a few 19 and half in. smallies and also got one of my biggest smallies yet, have a pic but did not get a exact lenght or weight because the fish was bleeding pretty bad so I wanted to get her back in the water. Guessing 21-22 inches. In Minn. I did pretty well for northern but nothing huge, biggest one being only 32 in. Caught plenty of smaller smallies with the biggest of the Minn. trip being 17 1/2 in. Some perch and tiny walleye with a few crappie as well. Had a blast though being able to hang out up north in the middle of nowhere.

*Pics* Many fish I caught were not worth a picture or I did not have the camera on hand to get a shot. (Like to only take pictures of the nicer fish therefore the smaller smallies and pike do not make the cut.)

https://tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=38


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the report - are those this fish in your gallery? NICE!

i hate when I get a bleeder - especially when it is picture or measurement worthy. I do the same thing - quick pic (if the camera is ready) and then right back in. I foul hook a Smallie last week on the river in te eye socket, when I released it it swam in circles and you could watch a huge blood clot from in the side of the head. After some help, it righted and swam away strong, I hope it makes it!


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2007)

Great pics, IT seems you had an awesome time. What I would give to take a month off LOL! What did you get that pig smalllie on? That thing is a beast!

The smallie with the lure hanging out of it's mouth...Is that a Lucky Craft or a Vixen?


----------



## Icefisher15 (Jul 25, 2007)

esquired said:


> Thanks for the report - are those this fish in your gallery? NICE!
> 
> i hate when I get a bleeder - especially when it is picture or measurement worthy. I do the same thing - quick pic (if the camera is ready) and then right back in. I foul hook a Smallie last week on the river in te eye socket, when I released it it swam in circles and you could watch a huge blood clot from in the side of the head. After some help, it righted and swam away strong, I hope it makes it!



Yah its a real punch in the gut for me when I make a fish of such an old age bleed bad. He swam away strong but I really hope he also healed strong cause a fish that big in that river is a very old fish that someone else deserves a chance to battle with.




Jim said:


> Great pics, IT seems you had an awesome time. What I would give to take a month off LOL! What did you get that pig smalllie on? That thing is a beast!
> 
> The smallie with the lure hanging out of it's mouth...Is that a Lucky Craft or a Vixen?



Yah Jim, last year of my life really before a career so im trying to get the most of it. I got the nice smallie on a crawdad colored DT-4 (this lure has impressed me to the fullest, got about a 10lb cat right under the boat crankin that lure in.) As far as the topwater lure that is a lucky craft sammy and is now my favorite topwater lure taking the place of my Red/White Zara Spook which still is one awesome lure!


----------

